# Who's going to the dealer 2011 model events?



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Although I had a fantastic in-depth look (and ride) in the DBA R35 at the Ring last month, I am popping down to West Way Nissan in Aldershot to have another look on Wednesday 24th November.

Anyone else going to any of the events?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Not had an invite yet !

And it's been a week since I rolled up at an HPC to discuss changing to MY11........ and they still haven't phoned me with indicative costs :chairshot:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

yep , Ancaster on 22nd


----------



## Justforfun (Sep 6, 2010)

Middlehurst event is the 30th.....not at the dealership, at a hotel ! Maybe worth a look, anyone going ?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Not had an invite yet !
> 
> And it's been a week since I rolled up at an HPC to discuss changing to MY11........ and they still haven't phoned me with indicative costs :chairshot:


That's very poor.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to Mill Hill on the 19th.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> yep , Ancaster on 22nd


Likewise although not terribly impressed with Ancaster at the moment.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Naranja said:


> I'm going to Mill Hill on the 19th.


I must pop in to get an invite to that! I wonder if I could pinch the carbon overlays for the dash?

D


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> I must pop in to get an invite to that! I wonder if I could pinch the carbon overlays for the dash?
> 
> D


They arent overlays.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Defo going. 530 bhp and a gearbox that works. A must.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I received an invitation from my HPC this morning. My only contact from them since I parted with my cash almost a year ago! Do you think I'm going to give them £70K........I think not!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Justforfun said:


> Middlehurst event is the 30th.....not at the dealership, at a hotel ! Maybe worth a look, anyone going ?


Which hotel? Have MH sent out formal invites yet?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> Defo going. 530 bhp and a gearbox that works. A must.


I thought the geabox was exactly the same?! I'm sure the Nissan blurb said nothing had changed?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Finally got an invite today.... but from Westover, who did my wheels. Nice one.:clap:

Not expecting an invite from my local dealer:chairshot


----------



## coops63 (Aug 1, 2010)

I enquired about it twice with Mill Hill who eventually called me and said they would send an invite, that was two weeks ago, they obviously don't want my £70k, after dealing with Porsche dealers for years guaranteed they would have been crawling all over me.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Finally got an invite today.... but from Westover, who did my wheels. Nice one.:clap:
> 
> Not expecting an invite from my local dealer:chairshot


You going along? I will be there


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Which hotel? Have MH sent out formal invites yet?


I have not had a formal invite yet, but I know that ChrisB @ MH has me pencilled in his diary to give me a call with the event info.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I received my invite from Gerard @ Westover, however unfortunately I will be 39,000ft travelling over Greenland on my way to LA for 4 days, therefore the choice between Nissan light refreshments and First Class on United caused a dilemma.....so came clean and told my wifey am going to Bournemouth for 4 days....ha

I am sure that the events will be fun...:wavey:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Arcam said:


> I have not had a formal invite yet, but I know that ChrisB @ MH has me pencilled in his diary to give me a call with the event info.


Same here, even though they have my deposit - wake up MH


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Got a email from Mill Hill today regarding their event. Probably be heading down sometime in the evening. Seems to be a few of us going.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> You going along? I will be there


If I'm in poole !

Am this week but that's not much use, lol


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone had an invite from Marshalls?


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Ancaster on 22nd for me, getting v tempted by 2011 now


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

anilj said:


> and First Class on United


groan


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> [Anyone had an invite from Marshalls?
> /QUOTE] No chance mate! and to think I got the first car delivered from them...


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

paul__k said:


> > [Anyone had an invite from Marshalls?
> > /QUOTE] No chance mate! and to think I got the first car delivered from them...
> 
> 
> Shocking!!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

davros said:


> Shocking!!


Not sure they actually know what a GTR is.....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

hey welcome back Davros!


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> hey welcome back Davros!


I haven't been anywhere, just deep undercover!! These Citroens don't sell themselves you know!! :chuckle:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Just had a very nice call from Marshalls inviting me to a viewing of the new 2011 car on the 14th Dec.

I guess the forum does have eyes and fair play to them for acting on it. :clap:

Looking forward to seeing the car now.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Middlehurst invited me to their hotel event the other night, but it's a bit far for me to travel to see a car I've already had a ride in (and should get to drive shortly)...


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Got an email from MH saying to watch the post for the invite for the 30th Nov.

Would like to go but I'm away to the Maldives for two weeks on Sunday


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Got an email from MH saying to watch the post for the invite for the 30th Nov.
> 
> Would like to go but I'm away to the Maldives for two weeks on Sunday


Cue sound of the world's smallest violin playing for you... 

We went to the One & Only Reethi Rah last year and it was heaven.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Although I had a fantastic in-depth look (and ride) in the DBA R35 at the Ring last month, I am popping down to West Way Nissan in Aldershot to have another look on Wednesday 24th November.
> 
> Anyone else going to any of the events?


See you there Dave, what time you going ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> See you there Dave, what time you going ?


VIP event is at 7pm, so about 6:30 or so. Are you selling your R35?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

He needs to - red is the slowest colour after all!

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I know. I was going to get down there earlier to avoid all the muppets who drive GAY coloured cars, but I noticed that Sumo is still alive and had chipped in LOL !!! 

Am I going to sell ??? Why, you after a decent set of brakes ? Hmmm, well everything has a price as does my R33 which I still have LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No I've got decent brakes and getting even better ones in March! 

I thought you mentioned in your Castle Combe post that you were thinking of selling Charlotte or whatever you call her.


----------



## F1 GTR (Nov 15, 2010)

coops63 said:


> I enquired about it twice with Mill Hill who eventually called me and said they would send an invite, that was two weeks ago, they obviously don't want my £70k, after dealing with Porsche dealers for years guaranteed they would have been crawling all over me.


i'd just turn up mate.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

coops63 said:


> I enquired about it twice with Mill Hill who eventually called me and said they would send an invite, that was two weeks ago, they obviously don't want my £70k, after dealing with Porsche dealers for years guaranteed they would have been crawling all over me.


just turn up; that's my plan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> No I've got decent brakes and getting even better ones in March!
> 
> I thought you mentioned in your Castle Combe post that you were thinking of selling Charlotte or whatever you call her.


Carbon ceramics ???

Nope, dont think I did, but that will now give you a reason to re read the thread to see if I did LOL


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed - I was told it was "invite only" as they were full for the evening - my money is on them not being crazy enough to turn away anybody that shows in a GTR!

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> Ed - I was told it was "invite only" as they were full for the evening - my money is on them not being crazy enough to turn away anybody that shows in a GTR!
> 
> D


Dave, yes it is and you ain't invited LOL !!! Just trun up as dave U & me are going to !! OMG is he goona bring the purple sex toy ???


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve - I already have 3 invitations!! Middlehurst, JFE and WLMG.

For ease (as its only 10 mins away - well 3 in the GTR!!) I will be going to WLMG.

I expect to be quite impressed, but not enough to trade up and throw another 20/25k at the same time. As I am sure you would say, that is alot of mods!!

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Only 3 invites LOL You must be prostetuting yourself to Nissan !!!

Yeah, as I have said that is a lot of Mods and I am sure both your and my car are quicker than the "new" revised EXPENSIVE 2011 model


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Cue sound of the world's smallest violin playing for you...
> 
> We went to the One & Only Reethi Rah last year and it was heaven.



Going to Meerufenfushi Island Resort. First time there so hopefully it will be heaven:clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

My invite to Middlehurst's MY11 launch event at the Thistle Haydock Hotel on the 30th Nov arrived this morning, but sadly & as it seems is also the case with at least one other Forum Member, i'll be off to The Maldives on Wednesday to spend the money i'm for the time being not spending to uplift to a MY11 car so i won't be going

Off to Conrad Rangali Island & it's my 1st time to The Maldives so to say i'm looking forward it would be a huuuuge understatement.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> My invite to Middlehurst's MY11 launch event at the Thistle Haydock Hotel on the 30th Nov arrived this morning, but sadly & as it seems is also the case with at least one other Forum Member, i'll be off to The Maldives on Wednesday to spend the money i'm for the time being not spending to uplift to a MY11 car so i won't be going
> 
> Off to Conrad Rangali Island & it's my 1st time to The Maldives so to say i'm looking forward it would be a huuuuge understatement.


I'd go to the Maldives; unlike the My11, it's likely to be something new


----------

